# summer sausage



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

anybody got a recipe for a summer sausage using jalepeno's and cheese.? a friend had some and i tried and i like it but so far i have been unable to copy it. he want give his recipe because this is how he makes a living.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I keep mine close ta the belt to. But what I will tell ya is, find a recipe fer summer sausage yall like an simply add in the jalepenos an the cheese. Kraft cheese cubes work well in summer sausage.

Ifin ya don't wanna mix yer own spices, there be some perty good spice mix's available.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

It's like Salami, just add the extra stuff and leave out the peppercorns.


----------

